# eco earth



## fishy332003 (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm just wonder how many of those eco earth brick do i need for a 20 gal long tank?

phil


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

None - you're much better going with an actual vivarium substrate, such as ABG mix. Eco Earth, and the other ground coconut substrates, tend to quickly become waterlogged in vivariums.


----------



## damonk (Sep 19, 2011)

Either that or and ochid mix. I have tryed Eco earth with 1/2 inch of drainage and 2 in of drainage the 2 in try isn't soggy but it is way wetter than most plants will tolerate I think that it's meant more to be a disposable ground cover rather than a permanent one. Just my opinion. I am fairly new to this whole viv thing but I do have experience with bonsai and potted plants.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

You should order so ABG. All of my vivs have eco earth, I would just go with the bag if you still want to deal with the eco earth. You have to saturate the brick with water, which is a mess to me.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

If that's what is available to you, one brick is enough. Especially if you are mixing other things into it. One brick expands to be a little less than the bags that zoo med sells just to give you an idea.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fishy332003 said:


> I'm just wonder how many of those eco earth brick do i need for a 20 gal long tank?
> 
> phil



do you mean as substrate or to cover the background?


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

It would take about 2 bricks for substrate, with some left over. I would def mix some other things in the eco-earth. I have used the brick type substrate in all my vivariums and mixed in charcoal, sphagnum moss, crushed leaves, ect and my plants thrive / humidity is perfect. That may be a better option if you use eco-earth, but ABG mix and such substrates are top-notch as well.


----------

